# Trolling batteries not discharging at same rate



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

When I got back from fishing the other day and checked the voltage on my trolling batteries, one was drained and one was full. When I have used them in the past, both batteries drained about the same. I have not changed the way the system is set up and nothing is loose. My charger charges them both at the same time.
Is there a problem with the one that was drained?

They were both made 3/15(little old). Always kept charged and only use a couple times a year. They both keep a charge.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably a compromised cell. Take them to Interstate and have them tested to be sure.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I will take in and have tested.
The Optima D27 is running about $300, is there a battery out there that is just as good at a cheaper price?

I contacted Optima, it seems I can't have an old battery connected to a new one. it will cause the new one to fail faster.


----------

